# removed



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

"...do you want a Steel City or Saw Stop table saw?" Awesome.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for a great honest review!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice machine!! Clearly industrial grade. I saw a few videos on these when I was shopping for a CNC and they do look solid. Just wish I had the shop space and $$ for it.

I suspect for most folks here like me $5,500 takes the Laguna off the table as an option. Definitely not a hobby-sized investment for the majority. For me it's "do you want a circular saw or a Steel City table saw?" And I've got decades of use on a circular saw already.


----------

